# Muffler biz



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I keep seeing all sorts of inexpensive mufflers on ebay for the Nissans which resemble long cans or cylinders. They look like they have a sliding part which screws into the main muffler body. 
I have the 2.5 and my factory muffler is a single unit with two end pipes. 
I am assuming these "universal" mufflers they sell which offer extra HP require you to cut off the factory unit and replace with these.
I am assuming many name brand perfomance muffler companies like Borla must make a muffler more directly designed for a Nissan.

Anybody know if this is even worth it?


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

I just got a magnaflow muffler and installed it witha friend on wednesday. to answer your question, if you choose to install it yourself, you'll cut out a few headaches by going with muffler more directly built for the altima. 

however, if you're more concerned with price compared to quality, and not so much the ease of installation, then a universal muffler would be better suited for you. I'll admit the magnaflow wasn't the easiest thing to make fit perfectly. but now that it's finally on (and looks and sounds so nasty  ) i'm glad i chose the one i did. I have a 2.5 and wanted to keep the dual tip so i went with the magna 14830. check it out and go with your gut.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

go with the magnaflows, you can get a good price on them from southwest autoworks, my boy alex over there hooked me up with mine.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

njdawg said:


> *I keep seeing all sorts of inexpensive mufflers on ebay for the Nissans which resemble long cans or cylinders. They look like they have a sliding part which screws into the main muffler body.
> I have the 2.5 and my factory muffler is a single unit with two end pipes.
> I am assuming these "universal" mufflers they sell which offer extra HP require you to cut off the factory unit and replace with these.
> I am assuming many name brand perfomance muffler companies like Borla must make a muffler more directly designed for a Nissan.
> ...


If you're asking is it worth it to buy those $50 s.s. coffee
cans off of Ebay and weld to your exhasut pipe the answer
is an infatic 'NO.'

The + hp claims are questionable at best and the only thing
you'll really be accomplishing is making noise pollution.

I don't even think Borla has a "system" out for the Altima.
However if they have, rest assured it's an arm and a leg!

Greddy does make one for the 3.5's as well as Mossy Nissan.
$tillen does too, but...

As far as the 2.5 model, check with the above named companies
and see what they offer for your application.

Good luck!


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

gtw00 said:


> *go with the magnaflows, you can get a good price on them from southwest autoworks, my boy alex over there hooked me up with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTW;

how was your muffler secured under the car? By a clamp around the entire can? I couldn't figure out what to do yesterday and didn't really want to put a clamp around the entire thing.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

weld a hanger on and use the stock rubber fittings. don't take but maybe 5 or 10 bucks at a weld shop for them to do it. Just make sure the metallurgy is the same, i.e. use a 304 SS weld on a 304 SS muffler


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

ctrlALTIMAdel said:


> *GTW;
> 
> how was your muffler secured under the car? By a clamp around the entire can? I couldn't figure out what to do yesterday and didn't really want to put a clamp around the entire thing. *


i took it to a shop that welded the exhaust pipe onto the muffler and welded a hanger ontop of the muffler where you cant see it, total cost was $40


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Magnaflow is an excellent brand for looks and quality. If you are looking for something loud and annoying buy it cheap on ebay.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the speedy answers. 
Anybody know which magnaflow is the best fit for the application?

Also does anybody know the implications of swapping out a magnaflow for instance for a stock muffler? Any recurring problems or anything? Or just pure unadulterated power and more sound?


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

I got the same muffler as gtw. I wanted to keep the dual tip like stock so i went with that one. 
To naswer your question, without any new piping from the cat, don't expect any horsepower increase. Sound, however, sounds good with that muffler. At idle it almost sounds stock, but when you step on it (and at startup as well), it gives off a nice deep growl. Not real loud either but very nice. My girlfriend and parents were against the new muffler at first but when the saw it and heard it for themselves they changed their minds. This mod, without new piping from the cat is more cosmetic, meaing good looks and sound but not much in the way of actual performance.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/14830.html

this is the one i got, as u can see from the pics it looks sweet on the rear end, if you search in the 2k2-2k3 altima forum mayde on page 2 or 3 youll see my post with pics and alsp i think a sound file. its a definate improvement over stock, it also has a similar internal design as the greedy exhaust without the high cost, its not a whole lot of a HP gain. at the most i would say 1-2 hp, the factory resonator isn't too restricting from what i am told, if you want a big HP gain you need to put up a new headder. but if you match this muffler up with an intake (like me) you will have better throttle response and a great sounding machine


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

im not sure what happened to the posts but here is the sound clip under normal driving conditions with my intake. clip taken inside car with windows open

http://www.superford.org/registry/vehicles/users/4737/2883/average_open_window.mp3


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

forgive my ignorance, but what kind of piping are you describing?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

njdawg said:


> *forgive my ignorance, but what kind of piping are you describing? *


the exhaust piping, for more of a performance gain you should re-do the exhaust pipe from the cat back to the muffler. but if you looking for sound, cosmetics, and lisght performance gain you just going to have to add about a 15" piece of pipe to connect the new muffler to the existing stock exhaust


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

they not the greatest, but you can get an idea of it, i get alot of people asking about how it sounds so i thought i would post this up

i have the 2.5 with the el-cheapo SWA intake, (maf adapter plate and spw cone filter)
and a magnaflow 14830 muffler with stock resonator.

sound clip with windows open and intake installed 

sound clip with windows open and muffler only 

another sound clip muffler only 

hope this helps some of you questioning how it sounds


----------

